# JSON Array Per Request übergeben



## schecker (30. November 2009)

Hallo sitze grade an einem Problem wo ich nicht so richtig weiter komme.
Ich bekomme über eine Funktion ein JSON array welches auch etwas größer sein kann. Dieses Array muss nun an ein PHP-Script. 
Mein Aufruf:

```
var url = 'route/suchen/';
var t = latlng.toJSON();

	new Ajax.Request(url, {
	  method: 'get',
	  parameters: 'data/'+t,
	  onCreate: '', //Ladeanimation
	  onComplete: '', //ausblenden
	  onSuccess: function(transport) {
			//## Daten anzeigen

	}
		
	});
```
Das würde auch so gehen aber wenn das Array zu Groß wird dann bekomm ich im Firebug die Meldung das die URL zu lang wird. gibt es jetzt noch eine Andere Methode die Daten irgendwie an mein PHP Script mzu bekommen?

Danke schecker


----------



## Abro (30. November 2009)

Mit post kannst du mehr übergeben. Die get-beschränkung gillt meines wissens nach primär für den ie, zumindest wenn nach den Papers geht. Mir noch nicht passiert, respekt ^^  
Zur not würd mir nur noch einfallen 
- eine Wrapper-Funktion zu bauen, die anzeigt wann das senden zuende ist und eben die Daten in mehreren Anfragen zu schicken.
- mal die Serverconfig zu checken was da die Limits sind ( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1262376/is-there-a-limit-on-how-much-json-can-hold )


----------



## schecker (30. November 2009)

wenn ich das aber Teile hab ich die Sortierung nicht mehr...


----------



## Abro (30. November 2009)

Na das müsste gehn, aber schön ist's nicht ... uh und sorry fürs editieren >.<


----------

